# Earth Mama Angel Baby Nipple butter?



## ihugtrees (Oct 16, 2008)

It says on the jar that it's safe to use while breastfeeding, and is made of all natural ingredients, but other sources say only 100% pure lanolin is safe for baby, so I'm confused...


----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

what are the ingredients?


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

Oh, this nipple cream is FABULOUS. I wouldn't have made it through the first few weeks w/o it. It's completely all natural (and vegan, lanolin is not) and is fine to use while bf'ing. No need to wipe off.


----------



## Lynn08 (Dec 2, 2008)

I loved this nipple cream! Only vegan option I could find. I would put it on right after a feeding and most of the time it was absorbed before the next one.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I adore this stuff and would personally have no issues using it with a baby. The ingredients are:
Olea europaea (organic olive) oil, Calendula officinalis (organic calendula) extract, Theobroma cacao (cocoa) butter, Butyrospermum parkii (organic shea) butter, (Euphorbia antisyphilitica (candelilla wax), Mangifera indica (mango) butter


----------



## momma2be_k (Aug 27, 2008)

I used this.... and it's AWESOME! I've also been know to put it on patches of cradle cap on my LO's head and eyebrows...


----------



## averlee (Apr 10, 2009)

That lanolin line is a load! While lanolin is safe for use on nipples, it is by far not the only thing!
aloe vera gel- 100% safe and non-toxic, but tastes funny
olive oil- for nips and baby's bum
almond oil- most natural massage oils are almond, like burt's bees
any cooking oil, besides peanut, is fine.
Chamomile tea- drizzle or dab onto boobs

but the absolutely best nipple stuff ever...is breastmilk! Rub a drop on the nipple and let dry. Also cures conjunctivitis and diaper rash!


----------



## Altair (May 1, 2005)

my IBCLC told me not to use it-- she said none of these ingredients are proven safe for newborns to INGEST, whereas lanolin has been. she told me use it for other purposes since I bought it already-- diaper rash, dry skin, lip balm (adults), etc.


----------



## corrie_cat (Jul 24, 2008)

At the beginning of breastfeeding, I used it and loved it. I avoid having my baby ingest anything but breastmilk though, so I stopped it as soon as my nipple soreness stopped. Now I use it for everything else (diaper rash, my lips, etc...) - it's fantastic and very non-toxic. As to whether the ingredients are safe for newborn ingestion, to me it was between this and a lanolin-based cream that could likely be contaminated with pesticides. Google for lanolin + toxic to see more about that. So this seemed the safer route to me.


----------



## Amandala (Jan 8, 2009)

You use it right after the baby nurses, and then you put your top back on







and by the time baby nurses again it's completely soaked in / rubbed off in my experience.

I stopped needing the extra nipple help after the first month or so and now I keep it on hand for all those other things these ladies mentioned.


----------

